# multiplex panda...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Seen this at the zoo today.

Each layer is 36mm thick.

Pretty cool eh.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah pretty cool,what bands you putting on it?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

look at all those never to be shooters


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I WANT ONE!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

id like to see one made out of plywood . . .   

.

it needs a lil bit of BLO to make it more awesome !


----------

